# essential oils that improve with age



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I've heard patchouli gets better with age, is this right? are there any others that improve or do they expire?


----------



## heartsong (Jun 14, 2009)

*x*

imho-patchouli and sandalwood, frankinsence and myrrh get better with age.

i don't use as much e/o's as i used to since theyve become so darn expensive!


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 18, 2009)

Patch smells divine I have some aging for a year now and it's just so good.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 19, 2009)

Vetiver does well too.


----------

